# Editing in Photoshop from Lightroom CC



## t12griffin (Nov 20, 2017)

Operating System:Win 10 
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Lightroom CC

When I open Photoshop from Lightroom Cc and edit my image, the edit image is not showing up in CC. I have tried both Save and Save as. I know I am missing something, any help is appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 23, 2017)

A filter is hiding it, perhaps?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Internaut (Nov 26, 2017)

It could be taking time to upload?  Remember that when you save your changes, Photoshop then uploads a massive TIFF file back to the cloud (something to bear in mind if you're on the 1TB package - I have no idea how efficient Adobe is with the storage).


----------

